# M3 Game Manager v34d released



## shaunj66 (Jul 15, 2007)

*M3 Game Manager v34d released*

Who needs guitars C's anyway?











The M3 Team  have released version  34d of their slot-2 game manager. This update can be used on all slot-2 M3 adapter devices.





			
				M3 said:
			
		

> 1. Update games conversion engine can automatically identify a few games NDS ROM archive of the special structure, Game filing further enhance compatibility;
> 
> 2. Solve the "1209-Home page of casinos extremism 5 (U.S.)," the problem can not run, now included in the normal use of rapid game;
> 
> ...






Download



Home page

Thanks to Chanser for the news, and for uploading the file to the GBAtemp Downloads Centre.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mario ZX Advent...? That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 15, 2007)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 15 2007 said:


> Mario ZX Advent...? That sounds like a lot of fun.



Wait isn't NDS 1211 Rockman ZX Advent?


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 15, 2007)

It must be a typo.


----------



## Spikey (Jul 15, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jul 15 2007 said:


> It must be a typo.


It is a typo, and they have done it before.


----------



## GameDragon (Jul 15, 2007)

Guess the M3 Team doesn't play Megaman much huh? Mario ZX would probably be an awesome game though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Jul 15, 2007)

Gotta love the fact that the M3 team are still updating their old cards the longer they keep this up the longer I can hold out on buying a new card


----------



## harryjon35 (Jul 15, 2007)

props to the m3 team for still supporting their slot2 devices. it was a good decision to buy the m3 perfect. i'm still using it in my phat ds....ugly combination but it works


----------



## Shinji (Jul 15, 2007)

Long live Mario ZX series!

So why Mario ZX?  Cause megaman is stuck in mario world


----------



## Icarus (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Update games conversion engine can automatically identify a few games NDS ROM archive of the special structure, Game filing further enhance compatibility;

Hmm this is pretty interesting. But seriously, who uses slot 2 cards these days anyway? Long live slot 1


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 15, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Jul 15 2007 said:


> 1. Update games conversion engine can automatically identify a few games NDS ROM archive of the special structure, Game filing further enhance compatibility;
> 
> Hmm this is pretty interesting. But seriously, who uses slot 2 cards these days anyway? Long live slot 1Â




does that mean i no longer have to go into M3 Wiki to get the settings? it applies the settings automatically?


----------



## frostfire (Jul 15, 2007)

I feel lucky my M3 perfect still gets frequently updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Go m3 team!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 15, 2007)

that was quick


----------



## Tripp (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool... Go M3 team...


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 16, 2007)

You know, i'm glad the M3 Team frequently updates their slot-2 cards and i know they are busy with their new slot-1 cards. But i wonder when are we going to see some new features for their slot-2 cards. I hope they can bring us some built in cheat tool or something that makes you able to use the top screen on the main menu.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 16, 2007)

M3 team updates their slot-2 cards. R4 comes out with M3's slot-1 firmware updates (after patching the firmware over, of course)

The M3 Simply is their only slot-1 card right? G6 Real is another team?


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 16, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jul 15 2007 said:


> M3 team updates their slot-2 cards. R4 comes out with M3's slot-1 firmware updates (after patching the firmware over, of course)
> 
> The M3 Simply is their only slot-1 card right? G6 Real is another team?



Right about the M3 Simply, But Correct me if I'm Wrong but i believe that M3 Team is the G6 Team....No wait i am right, I have emailed Danny (M3/G6 Team Leader) before and he confirmed this. Also there is an M3 DS Real on the way. Which would be M3's Own Slot-1 designed and manufactured by M3.


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 16, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Jul 15 2007 said:


> 1. Update games conversion engine can automatically identify a few games NDS ROM archive of the special structure, Game filing further enhance compatibility;
> 
> Hmm this is pretty interesting. But seriously, who uses slot 2 cards these days anyway? Long live slot 1Â



I do... =/

Why should I get a new card when the one I have loads all DS and GBA games?


----------



## ChowMein (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet deal!

I can finally surf the "Home page of casinos extremism 5 (U.S.)"; sounds like a fetish that some poker players have.


----------



## redman3000 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't really understand anything in those "release notes". Nobody speak english on their team??? Why do they have to use online translator and come up with this kind of weird game names?

Can anyone comments on nightwalker's questions about automatic settings for games? Does this really mean that we can skip M3 Wiki for old titles? Would be a great thing!

Also, I think M3 team should open source their loader code so anyone can add the features they want/need... Anyway frequent updates for better compatibility is great from them!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 11, 2007)

Anybody know why M3's official site still last latest software as v34a??


----------

